# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Re фото для раздела Мемориал/Россия Часть 2

## TTUUPPOO

Fri, 13 Jul 2007 11:32:29 +0400
Приветствую!
Есть опубликовать на сайте! :-)

Обязательно опубликую. Я сам вырос на Чкаловской, так что это мне вдвойне приятно. Так же как и памятник Чкалову. И кстати, как при публикации указывать авторство фотографий?

-- 

С уважением,
Дмитрий Срибный
www.airforce.ru
mailto:editor@airforce.ru

Your message from 10.07.2007:

Ссылка на фото для раздела Мемориал /Россия Часть 2

_ТАКАЯ-ТО    (1600х1200 343 КБ)

Это в п.Чкаловский, Московской обл.

А то у Вас Су-7Б есть, Памятник в честь Чкаловского перелета есть, а Миг и Вечный огонь отсутсвует.

Нет у Вас и Памятника Валерию Чкалову тоже с п.Чкаловский, Московской обл., ссылка хххххххххххххххххххх
если НУЖНО...конечно...

Разместите пожалуйста!
=============================

Это одно из писем, которое сохранилось   :Tongue: 

а может я в спаме? может фотки не красивые? или я чо не так понял?

суну-ка я фотки сюда  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

Это к чему все? Вы четко свои мысли выразить можете?

----------


## TTUUPPOO

> Это к чему все? Вы четко свои мысли выразить можете?


2 фотки для раздела Мемориал /Россия Часть 2
третий год собираются опубликовать
Куда уж четче?

Как говориться: Обещенного ждут....

 :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

Понял, напомню Дмитрию.

----------


## An-Z

Уважаемый TTUUPPOO! Я тоже практически ежедневно напоминаю Дмитрию от различных фотографиях для рубрики Мемориал, как своих, так и присланными коллегами.  Это уже превратилось в своеобразный ритуал. Что делать,  обещанного перехода сайта на новый движок, который позволит всем самостоятельно размещать на сайте материалы мы если и дождёмся, то явно не в этом году. Поэтому вполне допустимо самостоятельно завести тему (что Вы и сделали) и стараться поддерживать её сообщениями "на плаву". Или не терять оптимизма и  надежды, продолжать напоминать о себе и своих материалах единственному человеку, который может их разместить на сайте.

----------


## TTUUPPOO

Мемориал - наиглавнеший раздел сайта,

я, что бы Фотки не утерять
(они перестали быть доступными по ссылкам указанным Дмитрию)
и завел тему...

буду поддерживать её "на плаву". 

Спасибо за помощь

 :Smile:

----------


## TTUUPPOO

Поднял тему )

----------


## An-Z

Подобные сообщения в последствии не прокатят.. "подымать" так инфой

----------


## TTUUPPOO

самолет-кафе у стефановского-1 Щелково-3
был(
Ту-124. Из него будет сделано приличное детское кафе. 
А потом вандалы разгромят его, цветмет сдадут...
тоже достоин раздела Мемориал 
взял здесь


===========
З.Ы.
фотки для раздела Мемориал /Россия Часть 2
*ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ!* год собираются опубликовать

А что ж так сложно всё, или это больше никому и не нужно?

*Дмитрий*?
*An-Z*?
*Nazar*?

 :Confused:

----------


## Д.Срибный

В выходные займусь мемориалом.
Да, виноват, задержал... готов себя расстрелять :Frown:

----------

